

At-Home, Saliva-Based HIV Test Just as Accurate as Blood Screening - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/saliva-hiv-test-as-accurate-as-blood-screening/252089/

======
mitchie_luna
Based on this article, the problem is getting tested in the clinic makes
people feel that they are stigmatize and over expose in the clinic. But I
wonder, are people who would see him/her buying the said tester in the
pharmacy or clinic would not judge them immediately? I think they would be
more expose to the public.

